# Child killed by falling tree



## Ed*L (Mar 30, 2009)

Sad. I can't imagine what the family is going thru.

Ed

http://www.wilx.com/home/headlines/42113632.html


Posted: 3:24 AM Mar 30, 2009
Last Updated: 3:24 AM Mar 30, 2009
Reporter: AP


Police say a 6-year-old boy has died after a tree being cut down by his father landed on him near Hastings.
Michigan State Police Trooper Phil Vannette says the child was about 50 feet from the base of the tree that his father was cutting with a chain saw Saturday afternoon when he was struck.
Vannette says the father had told his son to stay inside a truck at the field in Barry County's Hastings Township, which was being cleared for farming.
Vannette says a pile of brush was being burned, and the boy got out to warn his father the fire had spread to some grass. Police say the father apparently wasn't aware that his son had left the truck.
.
.
.
.


----------



## green leaf (Mar 30, 2009)

With two boys myself, 4 and 6 I could never imagine the pain the father is going through. A reminder for us all to keep a constant watch on our little ones.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 30, 2009)

That just kills me thinking about it...I can only imagine the boy thought he was doing the right thing by trying to tell his dad the fire was getting out of control...I am sure the family will never read this, but my prayers go out to the family...


----------



## ray benson (Mar 30, 2009)

Same story from the chicago tribune
HASTINGS TOWNSHIP, Mich. - A 6-year-old boy has died after a tree being cut down by his father, who was clearing an 80-acre field for farming in Barry County, landed on him, police said. 

The child was about 50 feet from the base of the tree that his father was cutting with a chain saw Saturday afternoon when he was struck, Michigan State Police Trooper Phil Vannette said Sunday. 

"It's just a horribly tragic accident," Vannette said. 

The father had told his son and a 9-year-old girl who is a family friend to stay inside a truck several hundred feet away from where he was cutting at the field in Hastings Township, Vannette said. 

A pile of brush was being burned in the field, Vannette said, and the boy got out to warn his father the fire had spread to some grass. Police said the father wasn't aware that his son had left the truck. 

"The dad didn't see him," Vannette said. 

The father called 911 and attempted to revive the boy, who was taken to a hospital in nearby Hastings and pronounced dead, Vannette said. Hastings is located about 30 miles southeast of Grand Rapids. 

Names weren't being released, Vannette said. 

An autopsy was planned. Although the death appeared to be an accident, Vannette said reports from the medical examiner's office and police were to be forwarded to the prosecutor's office for review.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 30, 2009)

tragic


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 30, 2009)

That is a tough one indeed.


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2009)

This is about the worst story I have read about in this forum. Prayers to the family.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for putting this up. I always make a point of telling kids the whys at the same time as telling them what not to do. They can take in a lot more than we think they can.

My condolences go out to the family.


----------



## IndyIan (Mar 31, 2009)

That is very sad, I feel for the family. 
I was cutting down a couple tricky trees for a friend with a couple of young boys, they were playing on the other side of the house with their mother but I looked many many times before and during the back cuts, just to make sure they hadn't come around this side of the house. 
Looking back, I probably should've insisted they go inside for the falling, just to keep me focused on the trees.
Ian


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 31, 2009)

There is probably no bigger critic than the father himself right now....and no greater judge than the one whom I'll leave my prayers with on this one.


----------



## M.Green - SVTS (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, my condolences to the family. This story saddens me I couldn't imagine going through what they are. 

My request to the do it yourself'ers out there. Please, please get a consultation from a licensed arborist before doing the work yourself. Things go wrong everyday somewhere for even the best of the best, for someone who owns a chainsaw to drop a tree it's a tough thing to do, sometimes the job requires more then just the saw and your brains. Other tools generally are involved in most takedowns.

Again, condolences to the family.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 31, 2009)

My prayers and thoughts are with the little one and the family. Life is precious and very fragile. One tree, limb, bullet,guardrail, the list goes on and on.....it can be over!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Mar 31, 2009)

thats really sad and scarey to think of. it reminds me of a guy i know who fell a tree on his dog and killed it. though it pales in comparison. words cant describe how horrific this really is.


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 5, 2009)

We must learn from this! Do not bring children on the work site! They are innocent and completely in the dark of the dangers that they could be exposed to simply by not staying put. These things are preventable!


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 5, 2009)

So tragic. My prayers go out to the family for their loss.


----------



## Darin (Apr 15, 2009)

Terrible.
This one is similar but the tree/company landscaper did it.
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/01/n...ml?n=Top/News/Science/Topics/Trees and Shrubs


----------



## mga (Apr 15, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> We must learn from this! Do not bring children on the work site! They are innocent and completely in the dark of the dangers that they could be exposed to simply by not staying put. These things are preventable!



amen to that. as much as fathers want to bond with their young sons and do things with them, there are some things that should be done without them. cutting trees down is one of them.

tragic story indeed.


----------



## PowersTree (Apr 15, 2009)

mga said:


> amen to that. as much as fathers want to bond with their young sons and do things with them, there are some things that should be done without them. cutting trees down is one of them.
> 
> tragic story indeed.



x a gizzilion


----------



## David Wayne (Apr 22, 2009)

If anyone ever needed a prayer, this family does. I don't think I would have much will to live after such a tragedy


----------



## Darin (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, it's bad enough reading about stuff like this.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 22, 2009)

Darin said:


> Terrible.
> This one is similar but the tree/company landscaper did it.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/01/n...ml?n=Top/News/Science/Topics/Trees and Shrubs



There is nothing about a tree company or landscaper in that article. Said the limb had rot.


----------



## Darin (Apr 22, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> There is nothing about a tree company or landscaper in that article. Said the limb had rot.


Yeah my article didn't have it in it. My bad reporting! Sorry. Still tragic.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 22, 2009)

Darin said:


> Yeah my article didn't have it in it. My bad reporting! Sorry. Still tragic.



It makes it worst imo. I have lost loved ones that have left me questioning, "why them, why now"? But that is really out there. The odds are staggering.


----------



## tatra805 (Apr 30, 2009)

Terrible and tragic, the worst thing that can happen to a parent.


On felling trees as homeowner and kids around i already posted this before..

Buy a rope 4 times the lenght of your highest tree and let your kids pull over the tree when you are felling them. You then, while running your saw, know for sure where they are AND that they are out of the danger zone. 
Make them feel involved and responsible for taking part in this dangerous job and tell them the truth about the rope when they are 20. 
You'll get a good laugh out of it. (my father did)

I still think that having your kids involved in these things is education. 
Over protected kids that end up being parents and having to do the jobs on their own are to my opinion an even bigger danger to themselves and their kids.


----------



## northcountry (Apr 30, 2009)

go hug your babies even if they are 40!!


----------



## wvlogger (May 2, 2009)

it is because of this very reason i do not let my brothers and sisters come with me to work hell i make them stay way back when cutting firewood. this is a very bad and sad sitiaution but lets learn from this. i pray for the family god bless them all


----------



## Darin (May 7, 2009)

and another
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/05/05/BAO417FDFH.DTL&tsp=1


----------



## Ed*L (May 8, 2009)

What a freak accident. 

My heart goes out the the family.

Ed


----------



## chainsawboy1996 (May 8, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> We must learn from this! Do not bring children on the work site! They are innocent and completely in the dark of the dangers that they could be exposed to simply by not staying put. These things are preventable!



i being no more than a young man (12) have been helping dad since my early youth but my dad always buckled me into a racing seat-belt so i couldn't get hurt.but once the saw was off id be picking peics.my dads always made sure i was a good 10+ feet away from him if we were to far from the jeep to be left alone.i am rely glad my dad kept me out of harms way or i might not be saying 



KEEP US YOUNGINS A GOOD DISTANCE AWAY


----------



## outofmytree (May 28, 2009)

tatra805 said:


> Terrible and tragic, the worst thing that can happen to a parent.
> 
> 
> On felling trees as homeowner and kids around i already posted this before..
> ...



Sound advice. Children *will *move when you tell them to "stay out of the way" but give them a chore to focus on and build their self esteem as you tell them how helpful hauling on that rope is...


----------

